# Bella and her Liver Shunt



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

I quickly mentioned this in my Introduction Thread, but about 2 weeks ago I found out Bella had a Liver Shunt. I am sure most of you if not all of you know how I felt. I had only had her 2 months and I loved her so much that I could not stand losing her. 

You really could not tell that she has a Shunt. She is active and happy and shows none of the signs. The vet took a Bile Acids test and that's how we knew for sure. She is now on a Low Protein diet and she just started Lactulose syrup. 

Anyone else go through a Liver Shunt and if so do you have any tips or suggestions? 

Thank You,
Ness and Bella


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I've never had a dog get a liver shunt but I wish her the best of luck and a speedy recovery. BTW love your sig.


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank You


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Does she have the kind that surgery is warranted or are they going to manage it medically with medications? We've only seen a few liver shunts over the years, one was a yorkie who did fine on the low protein diet & lactulose, the other was a golden retriever puppy who passed away from seizures caused by the shunt. She wasn't even 3 months old yet.

This is my favorite site that has information:
Portosystemic shunts - liver shunts


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

With Bella I really didn't want to risk a surgery. I have already lost one pet because of surgery. I have also read with this kind of surgery the doctor has to go in several times to loosen the band. The vet didn't want to risk it either because she is so tiny. The vet also said at her age, which is two, if there have been no signs then she is most likely in the clear and the shunt can be moderated with a low protein diet and the lactulose.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

The yorkie that had it lived to be 11 with the shunt and the low protein diet/lactulose.


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> The yorkie that had it lived to be 11 with the shunt and the low protein diet/lactulose.


I am so happy to hear that. Do you know if the Yorkie shown any signs of the Shunt or was it brought up with tests?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Hello and Welcome, Bella is a doll. Yahoo has a great liver shunt group. I hope Bellas can be managed by diet.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Ness♥Bella;770591 said:


> I am so happy to hear that. Do you know if the Yorkie shown any signs of the Shunt or was it brought up with tests?


She was showing signs of it when she was diagnosed. I believe they also had her on a very low dose of metronidazole to help absorb the toxins/ammonia. She also gave her Milk Thistle.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I think there was a whole discussion in the food section about different low protein foods available.


----------

